# Morning exercise?



## Neal (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello folks,
I'm a newbie here and am looking for some information regarding an A.M. work-out before work. I've started doing some of the dynamic stretches and deep breathing exercises from matt Furey. Are there other sources for this type of work-out such as Scott Sonnon? or others? 
Within a month I hope to also add kick & punching combinations done with good form, but not thrown intensly. I'm also going to add standing-ground transitions and ground to standing transition drills.
In the P.M. I'm going to be either sparring at my school (Dojo) or at the gym lifting weights and then stretching. My background includes a Green belt in tae Kwon Do, some Police boys club boxing. I'm also a former competitive bodybuilder and powerlifter. Much of my A.M. focus is range of motion movements. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds like you have evrything covered.
Terry
Only advice stick to the schedule and see if you are getting the results you are looking for if not adjust.
Terry


----------



## elder999 (Apr 7, 2006)

You might try yoga....


----------



## rutherford (Apr 7, 2006)

Neal said:
			
		

> Are there other sources for this type of work-out such as Scott Sonnon?


 
Well, you mention him.  Scott Sonnon's recommended Daily Morning Practice is Intu-Flow.  http://www.clubbell.tv/intuflow.html

You won't find anything better at increasing your range of motion.


----------



## bobster_ice (Apr 7, 2006)

What matt furey workouts do you do? Im asking this because I have several of his books and made my own workout routine out of them,

Bobby


----------



## Slihn (Apr 7, 2006)

Neal said:
			
		

> Hello folks,
> I'm a newbie here and am looking for some information regarding an A.M. work-out before work. I've started doing some of the dynamic stretches and deep breathing exercises from matt Furey. Are there other sources for this type of work-out such as Scott Sonnon? or others?
> Within a month I hope to also add kick & punching combinations done with good form, but not thrown intensly. I'm also going to add standing-ground transitions and ground to standing transition drills.
> In the P.M. I'm going to be either sparring at my school (Dojo) or at the gym lifting weights and then stretching. My background includes a Green belt in tae Kwon Do, some Police boys club boxing. I'm also a former competitive bodybuilder and powerlifter. Much of my A.M. focus is range of motion movements. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


 

 Hi your training regime sounds quite similar to my own.In the morning I work on cardio,the evening Muay Thai and weight at night.
               One idea for you A.M. workout is to get a good Cardio kickboxing video (Like Kathy Smith or Elite Forces) do that workout;they both last about 45 mins and encompasses streching and abit of plyometrics. After about the third week or so you can also add weights.I dont know exactly what your goal is,but Cardio Kickboxing will definity help improve agility and endurance.If you still have some fight left in you(and you have a heavy bag accessiable) after the kickboxing,you should do a few drills on the bag.

Here is my A.M. routine (if it is any help)

Upon raising: Plyometrics(The 40 reps of pushups,dips,crunches and squats)
45 mins of Cardio Kickboxing with ankle,wrist, and thigh weights
4 sets of 30 round kicks with each leg on the heavy bag

The first month or so of this it will take everything out of you,but(As long as you get the proper amount of rest and you refuel your body with ample nutrients) your body will adapt and your agility and endurance will sky rocket!

I know that this is off the subject but(Assuming that you eat three meals a day)If you can after each meal do:

40 Push-ups (Chest and Triceps)
40 Dips (Triceps)
40 crunches (Upper Abs)
40 leg lifts (Lower Abs)
40 squats (Thighs)
40 calve rasises on each leg (Calves)

This will increase explosiveness adn endurance all in one(but you must take care in raining like this consuming a vast amount of complex carbs is 
essential,if you are not able to consume high amounts of complex carbs and get about 8-9 hours of soild sleep,then you might over training your body and your endurance will atucally decrease instead of increase)

Well I hope that this has been to some assitance!

-Good Training!


----------



## Neal (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you all for your responses.

Bobster: I'm doing most of Combat stretching, Vol. 1.
 with other things included in this order.

Level 1 Beginner Program
1) Rotate lower body joints (up to and including waist) 25-50X each
2) Warm-up upper body while peddling the recumbent bike (to raise core body temp)
3) Deep Breathing exercises from Combat Abs
4) Combat Stretching (dynamic stretching)

Level 1 is my current work-out to help start increasing my combat fitness level as well as regaining my full range of motion. This whole program runs 30 minutes. This is my level 1 beginner program. 

For my level 2 program, I'll do all of Level 1 and add 15 minutes of precise form, mid intensity punching/kicking combinations combined with standing-ground-standing transitions. 

Level 3 will consist of level 1 & 2 plus will include level 2 program done full contact on heavy bag. Once I've made progress with the technical execution of my styles punching,kicking, elbow and knee combinations, I'll probably drop level 2 and just do level 1 & 3 for 1 hour total. I'm open to change as my experience grows.


----------



## Neal (Apr 8, 2006)

What about rest days?

Do you always do morning exercises?

Anybody have any intensity/rest periodization suggestions to avoid overtraining/burn-out?

I'm thinking that joint rotations, some dynamic stretching and deep breathing can be done everyday, but can something theraputic also become a factor in overtraining?


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Man, my morning exercise is...drag butt outta bed, stumble to the coffee pot, attempt to pry my eyes open before I get to the terminal and crawl behind the wheel of the truck.  Of course having to be at work at 330 in the morning does tend to make working out beforehand a little tough.


----------



## Slihn (Apr 8, 2006)

Neal said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your responses.
> 
> Bobster: I'm doing most of Combat stretching, Vol. 1.
> with other things included in this order.
> ...


----------



## green meanie (Apr 9, 2006)

elder999 said:
			
		

> You might try yoga....


 
I agree.


----------



## bobster_ice (Apr 11, 2006)

Neal said:
			
		

> What about rest days?
> 
> Do you always do morning exercises?
> 
> ...


 
I rest every other day.

I dont always do morning excersises because I sometimes stay up late at night watching movies and the next morning i have school 

Bobby.


----------



## Neal (Apr 11, 2006)

Slighn writes:
Does it help?

This is the first time I've ever intentionaly done dynamic stretching. In the past it was always traditional TKD static stretching. These dynamic movements is a hybrid range of motion/calistenic type movements which require moving the body throughout the entire range. It really has helped me wake up and eliminate crepidice (sp) (when your joints make crackling noises). My range of motion is also a lot better. I've also ordered the EyeToy Kinetic from Playstation. I already have the Playstation 2, all I had to get was the Eyetoy kinetic game ($49.99) plus the PS2 USB camera ($29.99).


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 11, 2006)

Advisable to be well warmed prior to stretching of any kind specifically dynamic movements.

From the little I know of TKD movements I would say that there is more dynamic, or even balistic, type stretching movements involved.


----------



## Neal (Apr 12, 2006)

Shirt Ripper:
Thanks for the reply. 
The first step in my morning exercise is joint rotations and raising core body temp via stationary bike for 5 minutes, then some combat abs and finally dynamic stretching.
My TKD (over 20 years ago) did about 50-75% static stretching and the rest balistic and/or partner assisted.

Since I'm a newbie, I'm sure things will change as I progress. Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 12, 2006)

Neal said:
			
		

> My TKD (over 20 years ago) did about 50-75% static stretching and the rest balistic and/or partner assisted.


 
Refering to your actual flexibility work, correct?  As in stretching after class...

What I mean is the actual activity of TKD (i.e. kicking) is a balistic stretching action on the structure of the body.  Just something to keep in mind.

I am not a proponent of balistic stretching but many times ones activity requires it...


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 3, 2007)

I am in the process of trying to get a good morning workout in place.  It needs to be something that does not require equipment (body weight exercises and cardio).  This thread has been helpful and something that stuck out to me was including a cardio dvd.  Someone mentioned a cardio kickboxing dvd and someone outside of MT suggested a DVD set from Billy Blanks.  At first these DVDs sounded like a great way to throw in some cardio.  But upon closer examination I am concerned about picking up bad habits that will be counter productive to my martial arts training.  

I am interested in hearing from people regarding the impact these dvd things such as cardio kickboxing or Boot camp elite will have on my martial arts training.  Looking at some of the pictures from Billy Blanks site, I am seriously concerned and I may just consider going for a walk.  Any thoughts?  Especially from any Bujinkan folks out there.  

A new workout routine is on tap as part of fulfilling one of my goals for the new year.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 3, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> DVD set from Billy Blanks.


 
Some one gave me one of his DVDs once and it is a good cardio workout but I couldn't stand all the yelling going on in the background or the music to be honest.   

Some gave me thier Power90 DVDs to check out and I liked it better but I just cannot get up and get into that type of workout at 5:30 or 6:00AM. 

A good walk was much better to me especially in the early morning.

I also found that finding something I can stand on that is just below knee level and stepping right first then left then down right down left and then repeat, except this time left first, at a good pace for a few minutes is a real good cardio too. 

But I relegated cardio to later in the day and now only do sit-ups, push ups, stance training and if time allows qigong in the mornings.


----------



## Infinite (Jan 3, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Some one gave me one of his DVDs once and it is a good cardio workout but I couldn't stand all the yelling going on in the background or the music to be honest.
> 
> Some gave me thier Power90 DVDs to check out and I liked it better but I just cannot get up and get into that type of workout at 5:30 or 6:00AM.
> 
> ...




I think I am going to create two new polls... based off this thread.

I used to throw in a swim before going to work but a close pool doesn't allow me to do that anymore.

Running on the balls of your feet up and down some stairs is good too. Low impact if you use the right technique then all the shock goes to the calves.

Man do your calves hate you after about 5 minutes but the blood does get pumping.

I am too looking for a good non-equipment morning workout.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 3, 2007)

Infinite said:


> I think I am going to create two new polls... based off this thread.
> 
> I used to throw in a swim before going to work but a close pool doesn't allow me to do that anymore.
> 
> ...


 
Calves are the least of my worries both my legs hate me after about 15 minutes (per side) of Santi.


----------

